# Do I Need a Powerhead?



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 55g planted tank, what size powerhead should I get, dont want to much flow but just enough. My filter canister puts out around 175gph.

thanks


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there,
How densely planted is your tank and is your filter flow ever reduced?
I have a 50g planted with a Fluval 304 which is rated at 260 gph, but I have a sponge filter on the intake that reduces that flow and my tank is densely planted with a big piece of driftwood in the middle. So, I added a Hydor KORALIA NANO 240 GPH 4.5W just a couple of days ago. It moves water across the bottom bottom front and I believe the added flow will be really helpful. Too much flow I suppose would include surface agitation and plant stress. Insufficient flow would leave nutrients and CO2 poorly distributed. So, I guess my answer is that it depends. You could post a picture of your tank and provide filter specifics. Other thoughts?



ethanhunter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 55g planted tank, what size powerhead should I get, dont want to much flow but just enough. My filter canister puts out around 175gph.
> 
> thanks


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

both my 55 and 75 has a koralia 2 pushing water around.
plus both tanks are equiped with fluvals 404.
if you get a koralia 1 and your plant mass increases you will want another powerhead
so for me personally i would get a 2 for the long run.


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for your advice, I will be getting eheim pro II 2028 I believe its rated for 150g, I will probably get a hydro, I was using my rio 600 powerhead and that was just to much flow or current.


----------

